# Hello, lovelies!



## peachsuns (Apr 17, 2010)

Hello!!!
I'm a new MAC addict from sunny California. 
I'm not new new on this board, but wanted to say hi to all the lovely ladies and gents here.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Before MAC, I was kinda eyeliner and mascara girl. (OK, OK, and foundation. Haha!) But now, I feel like I've been abducted by the awesomeness of MAC. And I like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love anything pink. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you all for having me here.
Hope to talk to you soon!


----------



## hello_my_apple (Apr 17, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## peachsuns (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you so much for the warm welcomes!
I knew this would be a fun place!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bring on the new collections!


----------



## bumblebees24 (Apr 20, 2010)

yay for another Californian. Welcome!


----------



## Purple (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## n_c (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## peachsuns (Apr 24, 2010)

Thank you so much, ladies!
I found out that I can see the Clearance Bin section now!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



More pages to read!


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi there!


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 25, 2010)

And YAY for Pink!


----------



## marlojean83 (Apr 26, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Hypathya (May 4, 2010)

Hi!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy sweetie!!


----------



## peachsuns (May 4, 2010)

I don't see my Thanks button. I wanted to click the button for everyone here. Sorry ladies.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway, I had no idea that makeup talk would be this much fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








  Love ya!


----------

